# Marriott Gift Cards



## GetawaysRus (Nov 26, 2007)

I searched, and am a little surprised not to find a thread here on this subject...

For those who collect Marriott points, Marriott is offering a gift card promotion.  Gift cards can be purchased in denominations starting at $50.  You earn 10 points for each dollar spent.  (And I assume you could try to charge the purchase on your Marriott Rewards credit card - I don't know if they'd catch you double-dipping for points or not.)

The promo is slated to end on December 1.

If you're interested, go to https://gifts.marriott.com


----------



## applegirl (Nov 26, 2007)

I just saw these for the first time in Stater Bros. market.  What a great idea!
Thanks for the tip on earning points.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Nov 26, 2007)

applegirl said:


> I just saw these for the first time in Stater Bros. market.  What a great idea!
> Thanks for the tip on earning points.



Visit the website and read the info there first.  I think the points bonus is only for online purchase.


----------



## spottie (Nov 27, 2007)

I bought them last year during the promotion and was able to use the card to pay for my Marriott lodging & other marriott expenses and earned points.  A good promotion IMO if you are collecting points and need to spend some money at Marriott.


----------



## Dave M (Nov 27, 2007)

I bought them during last year's "triple play" promotion and earned 29 points per dollar, counting points bonus for purchasing, points for using the Marriott Premier Visa to make the purchase and points for staying at Marriotts and using the gift cards to pay for the stays.

Another deal is to get a 10% discount off of the price of Marriott gift cards. The offer is to all Delta SkyMiles members and requires a minimum purchase of a $1,000 card. One SkyMile earned per $1,000 card purchased. Valid through December 31. 

Since I stay at Marriotts many nights each year, I purchased several.

https://deltapromo.netlinkrg.com/


----------



## buzzy (Nov 27, 2007)

Great idea! Do the gift cards have an expiration date?


----------



## Dave M (Nov 27, 2007)

No expiration date. From the T&C:





> Card value does not expire.


----------



## nygiants11991 (Nov 27, 2007)

After seeing this post, made me think.  We are going to Maui in January, so my thoughts were to buy cards for the expenses and earn the points.  I called guest services to talk about the Old Lahaina Luau, and they have a promo (or maybe it is the regular) if I make the reservations thorugh them and charge it to my room, I get 10 MP for every dollar I spend.  He then said if I put it on my Marriott Visa, I can gain the 3 MP for every dollar.  End result I get 13 marriott points for every dollar spent.  But Dave's post made me think even further.  I know I am going to spend $500 on the Luau, so if I buy a gift card for $500 using my visa, I can earn 6500, plus when I get to Maui, I will put my reservation on my room, so I will gain the 5000 MP for that and use the gift card.  So all in all for the $500 I spend I can get 11500 points :whoopie: .  Am I thinking this correctly????


----------



## Dave M (Nov 27, 2007)

That should be correct. The same calculation applies to your Marriott room and other dining charges, assuming you buy enough gift card $$$ for the additional amounts. 

You might consider converting to the Premier Marriott Visa, which gets you five (not three) points per dollar for Marriott charges and two points for air, dining and rental car charges. Also, you get a certificate on each anniversary of holding the card valid for a one-night Marriott stay (categories 1-4).


----------



## LAX Mom (Nov 27, 2007)

Do these gift cards have to be purchased online? 

The terms & conditions say the 10 points per dollar apply for gift cards purchased online at marriott.com and Marriott reservations. I called the number for the gift cards and the agent I spoke with didn't know anything about the promotion. 

I guess if I want the points it's better to purchase them online.


----------



## icydog (Nov 27, 2007)

I just bought (3) $150 cards and two dining for two cards using my Marriott Visa. I know the dining for two do not get a promo but I loved the idea of a prix fix meal at the new Marriott in Princeton

Oh I forgot to thank the OP for the heads up on this. So thanks GetawaysRus!!


----------



## icydog (Nov 27, 2007)

LAX Mom said:


> Do these gift cards have to be purchased online?
> 
> The terms & conditions say the 10 points per dollar apply for gift cards purchased online at marriott.com and Marriott reservations. I called the number for the gift cards and the agent I spoke with didn't know anything about the promotion.
> 
> I guess if I want the points it's better to purchase them online.


 
I just read the Terms and Conditions and you must purchase on line and you must purchase from Marriott and not a third party vendor.


----------



## pwrshift (Nov 27, 2007)

I bought a pile of them when the last promo came out last year ... IMO a big mistake.  Marriott hadn't trained their front desk people on how to use the cards and you had to watch them like a hawk to ensure that you got credit for all the dollars not yet spent.  

I can remember checking out of the Marriott Marquis in Atlanta and my unused card didn't work ... so I gave them another card and it didn't work either.  The pile of people behind me in a rush to check out thought all my credit cards were bouncing so I just gave my Amex and paid the bill -- only to find out later by calling Marriott that the cards were OK but put on 'hold' as the clerk did something wrong in using the two cards.  

To maximize the points I only used them when staying in a Marriott, but certainly won't be buying any more of them.

Brian


----------



## Weimaraner (Nov 27, 2007)

pwrshift said:


> I bought a pile of them when the last promo came out last year ... IMO a big mistake.  Marriott hadn't trained their front desk people on how to use the cards and you had to watch them like a hawk to ensure that you got credit for all the dollars not yet spent.
> 
> I can remember checking out of the Marriott Marquis in Atlanta and my unused card didn't work ... so I gave them another card and it didn't work either.  The pile of people behind me in a rush to check out thought all my credit cards were bouncing so I just gave my Amex and paid the bill -- only to find out later by calling Marriott that the cards were OK but put on 'hold' as the clerk did something wrong in using the two cards.
> 
> ...



That's too bad that had to happen. Unfortunately my impression with the desk staff - at least the ones I've talked to - is they have no clue what's going on. Marriott could devote more attention to training IMHO


----------



## nygiants11991 (Nov 27, 2007)

Dave

How do I check on the  Permier card?  Also, are you sure there are no problems using the gift cards in Maui?  Who should I check with on this?  I would hate to buy a bunch of gift cards, to have them not work.  Like the person who posted above.

--Shanna



Dave M said:


> That should be correct. The same calculation applies to your Marriott room and other dining charges, assuming you buy enough gift card $$$ for the additional amounts.
> 
> You might consider converting to the Premier Marriott Visa, which gets you five (not three) points per dollar for Marriott charges and two points for air, dining and rental car charges. Also, you get a certificate on each anniversary of holding the card valid for a one-night Marriott stay (categories 1-4).


----------



## Judy999 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Message to NYGiants about the Old Lahaina Luau*

I do agree that you would get points by reserving the Old Lahaina luau with Marriott by charging to your hotel room.

However, I am not sure that you should wait until you are at the hotel to make reserv at the luau.  This is because the luau is very popular and all the good seats are booked very much ahead of time - about at the six to eight months mark.

Judy


----------



## nygiants11991 (Nov 27, 2007)

Judy

Thanks for the advise.  I did make my reservations yesterday.


----------



## Dave M (Nov 27, 2007)

nygiants11991 said:


> I would hate to buy a bunch of gift cards, to have them not work.  Like the person who posted above.


The cards work fine. You make reservations using a normal credit card and then use one or more of these gift cards when you check out. 

I give the card to the clerk when checking out. If they get a funny "What's this?" look, I simply say, "Please swipe it exactly like you would for a Visa credit card. Swipe the card and enter the amount." I have never had a problem after saying that. In fact, it prints out on your final bill as being a Visa charge!

On this past Sunday, when checking out of the San Francisco Marriott, I gave the gift card to the clerk and said, "Please use $xxx from this card and charge the remaining $yyy on my Marriott Visa." (I need part of the charge to be on a Visa to qualify the stay for Marriott's current multi-stay MegaBonus promotion.)

Save a copy of my post for when you use a gift card and you should never have a problem.


----------



## MLC (Nov 27, 2007)

Dave M said:


> I need part of the charge to be on a Visa to qualify the stay for Marriott's current multi-stay MegaBonus promotion.)



Dave, what do you mean by the Megabonus promotion? Thanks


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Nov 27, 2007)

This isn't quite the deal as last year, as it was 12 points per dollar for the cards then, but still very good in my estimation. I think I'll have to take the plunge for $1000, as I'm going to Disney in March and staying at a Residence Inn. I already have a$450 card to use, but I need another  $800, so its a no brainer. 

As for the dining certs. I had gotten a free one from a sales rep, but even at $109, they are a good deal, IMHO. I used it in Maui, at what is now Longboards, or something like that, and it was an outstanding meal. The total tab was $175-$200, and includes tax and tip. I had a 4 course meal of seafood app, caesar salad, surf and turf and banana foster dessert with unlimited soda. 

Best regards.
Joe


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Nov 28, 2007)

nygiants11991 said:


> Dave
> 
> How do I check on the  Permier card?  Also, are you sure there are no problems using the gift cards in Maui?  Who should I check with on this?  I would hate to buy a bunch of gift cards, to have them not work.  Like the person who posted above.
> 
> --Shanna



I used  the few that I bought last year in Maui this past Feb, and they worked fine. I would also recommend a dinner for 2 cert, if you like filet mignon and lobster tail, I can almost guarantee you will enjoy it there.

Regards.
Joe


----------



## frankhi (Nov 28, 2007)

Has anyone used (US purchased) gift cards at European Marriotts? Any problems? Thanks


----------



## ann824 (Nov 28, 2007)

Can you use the dining cert. in Europe?


----------



## icydog (Nov 28, 2007)

If you pay with the gift cards how does Marriott credit your account for Marriott Rewards.Are the two kinds of rewards different;I mean the rewards you get for stays and the rewards you get for using your Marriott Visa card? I am mixed up on this. I bought $450 worth of cards and if I stay at a Marriott property how do I get maximum reward points?


----------



## Dave M (Nov 28, 2007)

Responding to four questions....

The current *MegaBonus* promotion offers bonus Marriott Rewards points for paid stays at most Marriott properties between September 23, 2007 and January 18, 2008. Each stay must be paid for - at least in part - with a Visa card. There are many different versions of the offer. Mine offers an extra 5,000 points for every three stays  during that period. To see your offer and to register, log on to your account at Marriott.com and click on "View Promotions". If you register now, any stays since the promotion started will be retroactively credited.

Yes, both the dining and regular GiftCards can be used in *Europe*. You can see the T&C and FAQs by going to this link and clicking on one of the red links near the bottom of the page. There are no geographical exclusions. Note that the GiftCards are treated by Marriott's computers exactly like a Visa card, which is acceptable at Marriotts in any country. Also note that when using a Dining certificate in a country other than where purchased, you'll get whatever exchange rate Marriott is using at the time, often a rate that can vary (unfavorably) by as much as 10% from bank exchange rates. *Important*: Note that purchasing *Dinner for Two* gift certificates does not earn the 10 points per dollar that purchasing GiftCards does!

For *icydog*, here is how the 2007 _triple play_ works:

1) Buy GiftCards at the link in the OP and get 10 points per dollar (last year it was 12 points) spent in purchasing the card. Here are the T&C for the promotion:





> Offer valid on purchases of GiftCards and Certificates made online at gifts.marriott.com from November 1 - December 1, 2007. Offer not valid on Marriott GiftCards and/or Certificates purchased via other channels (IE: cards purchased at a hotel or via 1-800-813-GIFT). Marriott Rewards members earn 10 point per dollar for each GiftCard and/or Certificate purchase made online at gifts.marriott.com. Points are earned on card and certificate value only and not on shipping or packaging. A maximum of 25,000 Marriott Rewards Points may be earned per member. Points will be posted to your Marriott Rewards account within six weeks after the promotion ends on December 1, 2007. For all other terms and conditions of Marriott Rewards membership, visit marriottrewards.com.


2) Earn your usual points for paid stays at Marriotts (e.g., a basic 10 points per $ or more if you have Silver or higher elite Marriott Rewards status). Using a GiftCard to pay for your stay is treated the same as if you used a Visa. However, I always pay a small portion of my bill with my regular Visa to ensure I qualify the stay for the MegaBonus promotion (see my above comment on this).

3) If you purchase the GiftCards with a Marriott Visa, you'll earn 5 points or 3 points for each dollar of purchase, depending on which Visa version you have.

Thus, the total earned can easily be 27 points per dollar - 10 points for the GiftCard purchase, 12 points (Silver status enjoyed by all MVCI owners) for the hotel charges paid with the GiftCard and 5 points for purchasing with the Marriott Premier Visa.


----------



## ArBravesFan (Nov 28, 2007)

*Dining certificate*

How do you purchase the Dining for 2 Certificate?  I called a number at Marriott and was told these are only for business incentives.  Anyone able to give me the inside scoop?

Thanks!

Mark


----------



## LAX Mom (Nov 28, 2007)

ArBravesFan said:


> How do you purchase the Dining for 2 Certificate?  I called a number at Marriott and was told these are only for business incentives.  Anyone able to give me the inside scoop?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Mark



Mark-
If you go to the link Dave M gave in the post just prior to yours, there is a box in the top left. Click on the link "Dinner for Two" and you'll have all the info you need.


----------



## LAX Mom (Nov 28, 2007)

Dave M said:


> You can see the T&C and FAQs by going to this link *Important*: Note that purchasing *Dinner for Two* gift certificates does not earn the 10 points per dollar that purchasing GiftCards does!



Dave-

You don't think the "Dinner for Two" certificates would qualify for the 10 points per dollar spent? The language in the T&C states: Offer valid on purchases of GiftCards and *Certificates *made online at gifts.marriott.com....

I was thinking of purchasing some but won't use them until June. If I won't get the extra points I'll just wait until after the holidays to spend the $$.


----------



## Dave M (Nov 28, 2007)

I gave the link in my post for the purpose of showing that the dining certs could be used in Europe. For whether they earn 10 points per dollar spent to purchase them, you have to go to the OP's link, the only link that's valid for the 10-points promotion. The Q&As at that link state:





> Q. Do Marriott Rewards or Marriott Miles members receive points or miles for Dinner for Two Gift Certificate purchases?
> 
> A. No. However, Rewards points can be earned if Dinner for Two Gift Certificates are purchased with a Marriott Rewards Visa Card.


Thus, because the two sets of T&C/Q&A appear to conflict, I would definitely not count on getting the promo 10 points for the dining certs.


----------



## icydog (Nov 28, 2007)

Dave M said:


> Responding to four questions....
> 
> 
> For *icydog*, here is how the 2007 _triple play_ works:
> ...


 
Do they get the info about my rewards number etc from the gift card. I still don't understand how I can get Marriott Visa Rewards without using my Visa. I'm sorry I sound so stupid but I understand everything you explained *EXCEPT* the above statement in *BLUE.*

*Thanks Dave for all your help with this. I am slowly but surely putting it all together*.


----------



## LAX Mom (Nov 28, 2007)

icydog said:


> Do they get the info about my rewards number etc from the gift card. I still don't understand how I can get Marriott Visa Rewards without using my Visa. I'm sorry I sound so stupid but I understand everything you explained *EXCEPT* the above statement in *BLUE.*
> 
> *Thanks Dave for all your help with this. I am slowly but surely putting it all together*.



I will probably only confuse you more but look at it this way. You have an upcoming stay at a Marriott property that will cost you $200. If you pay with your Marriott Visa you'll get 5 points per dollar, 1,000 points total.

However if you purchase $200 in Marriott giftcards to use for this trip, you'll receive an extra 2,000 points (10 points per dollar spent) for the promotion. If you charge the gift cards to your VISA you'll also get the 5 points per dollar. So you will receive an additional 2,000 points for ordering these giftcards during this promotion. 

Either way you get the same amount of points for the VISA charge. It's the additional 10 points per dollar for the gift card promotion that would yield an extra 2,000 points in the situation above. 

Not sure if that helps you any....hope I didn't add to your confusion.


----------



## Dave M (Nov 28, 2007)

Marylyn - 

Stated another way, you don't earn points for using the GiftCard. 

If you stay at a Marriott today, you get (probably) 12 points per dollar for charges incurred when you stay at a hotel, plus 5 points for using your Marriott Premier Visa - for a total of 17 points per dollar.

With the GiftCards, you get 5 points per dollar on your Premier Visa for purchasing the GiftCard, 10 points bonus for purchasing the card and your usual 12 points per dollar for charges incurred at the hotel – for a total of 27 points per dollar.

27 points with the GiftCard versus 17 without it.  

The statement in blue means that using the GiftCard when you check out is exactly the same – _for payment purposes_ - as if you had used another Visa (not necessarily a Marriott Visa) or any other credit card. It is accepted as payment and will show up on your final payment as "Visa", even though it is a GiftCard.

Bottom line: When you stay at a Marriott now you get the Premier Visa 5 points for using it at checkout. With the GiftCard deal, you get those 5 points per dollar upfront - when you use your Marriott Visa to purchase the GiftCard.


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 28, 2007)

ann824 said:


> Can you use the dining cert. in Europe?



We used ones, I purchased last year, this spring in Paris and London without any problems. They turned out to be a great value. Even though they say the value is only for $99. The dinners we had would have cost about 75 pounds or ($150).  We had to pay only for the wine we ordered.


----------



## qlaval (Nov 28, 2007)

Is there a way we can use these gift cards to pay for our maintenance fees via the MVCI.com website?


----------



## Dave M (Nov 28, 2007)

No. Your options for paying your MFs include a check or a regular credit card. 

To be used, the GiftCards must be swiped at the registration/checkout desk of a Marriott property. Further, the T&C specifying how they can be used do not include paying MFs.


----------



## jimf41 (Nov 29, 2007)

OK Dave M.,
I just bought some gift cards. My question is when do you give them to the hotel. Normally I give them the Sig. Visa at checkin and the last day the bill is under my door. I guess I'm going to have to give them the cards at checkin along with my Sig. Visa right?

Next question, the Mega bonus you referred to does not show up as an option on my rewards account. It is listed as a bonus on the Canadian website but not on mine in the USA. I got it last year  but this year it's not listed.

Jim Freeman


----------



## darcy (Nov 29, 2007)

Dave M said:


> Thus, the total earned can easily be 27 points per dollar - 10 points for the GiftCard purchase, *12 points (Silver status enjoyed by all MVCI owners) for the hotel charges paid with the GiftCard *and 5 points for purchasing with the Marriott Premier Visa.




I've been reading through these posts, but I'm still missing something. Can you clarify the above statement?  

I understand the 10 points for the Giftcard purchase and the 5 points for buying it with the Visa.  But where do the 12 points come in? 

Also, you imply that Silver status comes with MVCI ownership?? I didn't get Silver status until I got the premier visa card.  If we are supposed to have Silver status already, then I need to ask for it on my husband's rewards account also.

Thanks!  I always welcome ways to maximize points earning opportunities!


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Nov 29, 2007)

darcy said:


> I've been reading through these posts, but I'm still missing something. Can you clarify the above statement?
> 
> I understand the 10 points for the Giftcard purchase and the 5 points for buying it with the Visa.  But where do the 12 points come in?
> 
> ...




This is the 10 point per $1 spent they have always offered. You receive 10 points per $1 dollar spent when paying your bill, no matter how the bill is are paid for, Cash, credit card, or gift card. The extra 2 points is the silver status, which I think all you have to do it have the card, and you are silver.

In the absence of gift card you would receive 17 - 10 per $1 as always, the 5 per Visa and 2 for silver. Gift card gives you the 10 points for the $1 promo, the 5 in the front of the purchase, and then the rest above. 

Does that clarify?


Regards.
Joe


----------



## luv2vacation (Nov 29, 2007)

GetawaysRus said:


> I searched, and am a little surprised not to find a thread here on this subject...
> 
> For those who collect Marriott points, Marriott is offering a gift card promotion.  Gift cards can be purchased in denominations starting at $50.  You earn 10 points for each dollar spent.  (And I assume you could try to charge the purchase on your Marriott Rewards credit card - I don't know if they'd catch you double-dipping for points or not.)
> 
> ...



I just checked out the link and it says under the terms and conditions that this promo is good until *December 31*.


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Nov 29, 2007)

The T&C syas certificates and gift cards until DEc 31, so I would assumne you get the 10 points per dollar on the dinner for 2 certs also.  I know last year I bought some during the 12 points promotion and did get the points for both the gift cards and the dinner certs.


----------



## Dave M (Nov 30, 2007)

Yes, the promotion was extended within the past few days through December 31, just as it was last year.


----------



## icydog (Nov 30, 2007)

Dave M said:


> Marylyn -
> 
> Stated another way, you don't earn points for using the GiftCard.
> 
> ...


 

I got it...Finally!! It's all about how you initially charge your gift cards. If you charge them to Marriott Rewards Visa you start out ahead of the game by 10 points per dollar. 

How about if you use the gift cards to purchase dinner at a Marriott and you are not staying there at the time? Do you still get 5 reward points per dollar for that Marriott dinner? If not, I will use them on future visits to the Fairways in NJ this summer.


----------



## autumn (Nov 30, 2007)

*dinner certificates*

I just bought the dinner certificates, $109.00 per certificate which included 10 points per dollar using marriott rewards visa card, promotion good until 12/31. Takes 6 to 8 weeks to have the points added to your account, you must give them your rewards no at the same time you give them your credit card information so they can apply them to your account.  Applies to gift cards and certificates at marriott gifts promotion website only.


----------



## Dave M (Nov 30, 2007)

icydog said:


> How about if you use the gift cards to purchase dinner at a Marriott and you are not staying there at the time? Do you still get 5 reward points per dollar for that Marriott dinner?


Looks as though you don't quite have it yet! 

You don't earn any extra points - ever - for *using* the GiftCard. You earn points for *purchasing* the GiftCard. Think of it the same when using the GiftCard as though you are paying cash.

All of the other points are the same as always: 5 points per dollar for using your Premier Marriott Visa at Marriotts (including the dinner at a Marriott when not staying there) or for purchasing the GiftCards. 10 or 12 or more points (depending on your Marriott elite status) for charges while staying at a Marriott.

However, you don't *lose* the 5 points per dollar when checking out of a Marriott if you use the GiftCard instead of your Marriott Visa. You got those points when you used the Visa to purchase the GiftCards!


----------



## icydog (Nov 30, 2007)

*Doh!!*

 Okay now I _really_ get it. Also, sorry for being so obtuse.  
Thanks again Dave for being so patient. 
Marylyn


----------



## Hoc (Dec 11, 2007)

OK, now to be really confusing.  It says that these are good for any purchases at Marriott Vacation Clubs properties, with the exception that they cannot be used to buy a timeshare.  I wonder if they would work for paying annual fees?  While the miles are useless to me, the 10 percent off deal is attractive.  It sure would be nice if I could save $80 or so on my annual fees this year.

My guess is no, because there is a provision saying that they can be used for anything "charged to a guest folio," so that would exclude maintenance fees.


----------



## Dave M (Dec 11, 2007)

You are correct, Hoc. As discussed in posts #34-35 in this thread, the cards cannot be used to pay MFs.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 11, 2007)

Dave M said:


> Looks as though you don't quite have it yet!
> 
> You don't earn any extra points - ever - for *using* the GiftCard. You earn points for *purchasing* the GiftCard. Think of it the same when using the GiftCard as though you are paying cash.



Don't forget that you still get 10, 12, or 15 points per $ on room rates at all Marriott brand hotels and resorts, you would get additional folio charges at slecect brands. This is just for being in the MR program. This would still be the case if paying with a gift card. This would be in addition to the original gift card point offer. So it sounds like a Platinum member could get up to 30 points per $ in total with this offer combined with the MR Premier card and rewards stays at hotels.

Gift Card Offer 10 points/$
Pay for it with MR Platinum Visa 5 points/$
MR Base Points 10 points /$
Elite Status Points 5 points /$

Am I correct with this assesment?


----------



## Dave M (Dec 11, 2007)

Yes, I think that's well covered in earlier posts in this thread.


----------



## abouna (Dec 21, 2007)

I just used mine in Moscow, bought a $2500 for the 25,000 bonus points and used it at the Moscow Aurora Marriott. They never had one before and had to train the staff after the manager learned how to use it, but it worked fine. Paid the balance with the Marriott Visa Card and all is well.


----------



## Quilter (Dec 21, 2007)

*Give a head's up to the front desk*

Be sure the front desk knows NOT to automatically charge the Visa you gave them at check in the night before you leave.  We had this happen and our quick check out receipt was under the door the morning we were leaving.   After that we made sure they put a note on our account that we would be settling our bill by using gift cards.


----------



## Dave M (Dec 21, 2007)

There's no need to do that. Yes, your account is settled with the under-the-door copy, but only if you don't make changes! It's an easy change to go to the front desk that last morning and ask that they use a gift card for all or part of the bill. It's really no more difficult for them than if you get that under-the-door-bill and then charge breakfast to your room.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 21, 2007)

Quilter said:


> Be sure the front desk knows NOT to automatically charge the Visa you gave them at check in the night before you leave.  We had this happen and our quick check out receipt was under the door the morning we were leaving.   After that we made sure they put a note on our account that we would be settling our bill by using gift cards.



They will only charge to the Visa you gave at checkin if you don't give them another form of payment at checkout. I don't know when they actually charge the card for a stay, but it is definitly not first thing in the morning. In some cases it may be a day or more later, after they count the mini bar and any other incidentals?


----------



## Quilter (Dec 22, 2007)

Dave M said:


> There's no need to do that. Yes, your account is settled with the under-the-door copy, but only if you don't make changes! It's an easy change to go to the front desk that last morning and ask that they use a gift card for all or part of the bill. It's really no more difficult for them than if you get that under-the-door-bill and then charge breakfast to your room.



Actually, I'd rather take 30 seconds at check-in to ask for them to note it on my account and thought it was a good suggestion.  We bought gift cards last year during the triple play and the first time I went to use them at OP in January the clerk told us the charges were already on the Visa and it would be too difficult to remove them.   Spending 10+ weeks either at Marriott timeshares or hotels I have enough paperwork making sure MR points/Visa charges all add up correctly.  If I can avoid hassles at the front desk at check out while the clerk tries to figure out how to make changes, all the better.


----------



## Dave M (Dec 22, 2007)

A statement like that by the front desk person shows a lack of understanding and mirrors some of what has been said earlier in this thread. 

Or it shows that person is lazy!

As dioxide45 accurately states, the account hasn't been closed out when they put the bill under the door early in the morning. No matter what, you'll need to go to the front desk at some point to use the gift card. The attendant merely slides it through and charges the amount you designate just as though it were any other Visa card. You can charge the entire amount or a portion of the bill to the gift card. But it's no more difficult to do whether an account has been noted or not.


----------



## nygiants11991 (May 29, 2008)

Dave maybe you can answer this for me.  Does Marriott have this promo every year?  And if yes, do you know what time of the year they have it?  We are going again next year, January, and was thinking of buying the card again.


----------



## Dave M (May 29, 2008)

I can't answer regarding "every year". Marriott first made the offer in November 2006, with the possiblity of earning 29 points per dollar spent. Then last November, as described in this thread, Marriott offered a similar program, with  a maximum of 27 points per dollar spent. If the economy stays weak, I think it's a good guess that Marriott would offer something similar again toward the end of 2008.


----------



## nygiants11991 (Nov 10, 2008)

GetawaysRus said:


> I searched, and am a little surprised not to find a thread here on this subject...
> 
> For those who collect Marriott points, Marriott is offering a gift card promotion.  Gift cards can be purchased in denominations starting at $50.  You earn 10 points for each dollar spent.  (And I assume you could try to charge the purchase on your Marriott Rewards credit card - I don't know if they'd catch you double-dipping for points or not.)
> 
> ...




It seems marriott is offering this again this year.   

I benefited from it last year and since we are going to the Maui Ocean Club in January, I think I will take advantage of it again this year.


----------



## abouna (Nov 10, 2008)

This year they are offering on the dining for two certificates also!


----------



## NJN2Mom (Nov 11, 2008)

*Dining certificates???*

Where in Orlando can these be used?  I read the information on the link for the DC and it listed places with restaurants and then it also said that that a number of places were excluded?  How do they work?  What is the best way to use them?


----------



## KathyPet (Nov 11, 2008)

I agree about the Gift cards.  You had better beware when trying to use them.  We bought several and took them with us for a stay at Frenchman's Reef.  First we tried to use them in the restaurant for dinner.  The restaurant would not take them because the restaurant was not owned by Marriott itself but by a outside vendor.  We ended up having to charge the meal to the room.  When we went to check out we found out that they had already charged our bill to the credit card that we gave them at check in even though we had been told that they would not do that and that we could pay at check out with the gift cards.  The front desk staff had no clue about how to process these cards and it took 3 staff people standing around the computer to process them which took forever.  Finally we got out of there with a bill that said we had no balance due.  Guess what?  They never credited the credit card that they had already charged.  What a mess!  It finally got straightened out but not without a lot of intervention on our part.   I will never use those gift cards again!


----------



## pwrshift (Nov 11, 2008)

I jumped on board with these cards a few years back and had a lot of trouble with them.  Hopefully they've 'educated' all front desk people about them and how to use them, but once burned...

I remember checking out of the Atlanta Marriott Marquis on a busy checkout time, handed the gal my gift card and she said there was no money in it - even though I hadn't used it.  They swiped it several times and apparently that's where the Marriott fraud division got into action and put a hold on the card.  People in line behind me were growing *very* impatient and I figured they all thought my credit cards bounced.  Problems happened three days in a row using my cards at different Marriotts ... I couldn't wait to get rid of those cards and swore I'd never buy them again - and haven't.

Brian


----------



## Jaybee (Nov 11, 2008)

I have 2 Dinner for two certs I bought to use when we stay at DSVII next week.  When I contacted our Marriott "assistant" about reservations at The Mikado, and asked for verification that the certs would be accepted there, we started a merry-go-round of emails, with her telling me that "gift certificates can always be used at Marriotts...."  She had no idea what a Dinner for Two certificate entailed, but she has a bit of an education now.  Sheesh!  
It doesn't seem that the education in that area has improved much.


----------



## sandesurf (Nov 11, 2008)

Jaybee said:


> I have 2 Dinner for two certs I bought to use when we stay at DSVII next week.  When I contacted our Marriott "assistant" about reservations at The Mikado, and asked for verification that the certs would be accepted there, we started a merry-go-round of emails, with her telling me that "gift certificates can always be used at Marriotts...."  She had no idea what a Dinner for Two certificate entailed, but she has a bit of an education now.  Sheesh!
> It doesn't seem that the education in that area has improved much.



Just so I understand, as I may have missed something...Are they accepted there or not?
Thanks!


----------



## Jaybee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm told they'll be accepted, and I was told that the restaurant is run by Marriott, so I'm hoping for the best.  The assistant checked, and said they'll be accepted.  How's that for definite?  Jean




sandesurf said:


> Just so I understand, as I may have missed something...Are they accepted there or not?
> Thanks!


----------



## Empty Nest (Nov 11, 2008)

Remember the name of the assistant who checked for you.
We've never had a problem with the JW restaurants in Desert Springs taking the dinner for two certificates. (Tuscany and SeaGrille)  Likewise the Meritage Steak House at Canyon Villas.

However the Marriott Waikiki Beach Club d.k Steakhouse was a snag.  We phoned first to ask if they took the certificates and were told they did.  

When we checked in at the restaurant my husband showed the certificate to the hostess, and she said they were accepted and seated us.  When our server appeared we showed the certificates to him.  He checked with the manager who said "NO they were not redeemable because it was not a Marriott owned restaurant".  (You'd think the hostess would know who she was working for.)

We  had a choice of slinking out with a big "L" for Losers on our foreheads or biting the bullet and paying. Because we had guests with us we opted for staying and not making a fuss. 
 Jolene


----------



## KathyPet (Nov 11, 2008)

NOTE;  Dining for two certificates and Marriott Gift cards are two entirely different things.  I just want to make sure everyone knows that and is clear about what each of the two are.


----------



## Jaybee (Nov 11, 2008)

Jolene, the Mikado is the Japanese restaurant at the JW in Palm Desert.  When I tried to call the restaurantd directly, I got a Marriott staff member.  She asked me to read from the back of the cert. to verify it was good at hotels AND resorts, and told me that all the restaurants at the hotel are run by Marriott.
I had already verified that the Dinner for Two's are accepted at Tuscany and Lakeside.  I think we should be OK, but I'd sure hate to find us in the embarrassing situation you were in.  Jean


----------



## jimf41 (Dec 28, 2008)

The promotion is over in a few days so I'm probably going to get them again. The only glitch I encountered was at the Grand Flora in Rome. Evidently it gets a little confusing for the desk clerk to figure out what they are worth in Euro's at the current exchange rate. She had to keep putting it in at various amounts to use up the card. When I bought the gift card the Euro was a lot cheaper than when I used it so in effect I lost some cash on the transaction. Same thing would have happened if I used the CC. It seems they advertise the rate in US$ then give you a bill in Euro's and then your CC company reconverts and charges the appropriate US$.

Used the cards in 2008 at Marriotts in NYC, Morningstar and Frenchman's Cove in STT, Paris, San Antonio and Florida and except for the Euro conversion thing it wasn't a problem.


----------



## dmharris (Dec 28, 2008)

Just to clarify Dave's info from November, "The current *MegaBonus* promotion offers bonus Marriott Rewards points for paid stays at most Marriott properties between September 23, 2007 and January 18, 2008."  

I checked on my account and the Marriott website states the promotion is from September 15, 2008 this year until January 15, 2009 for this fall promotion.  They already have the Spring mega bonus registration available on their website.


----------



## Dave M (Dec 28, 2008)

Diane -

This is an old thread from 2007 that has been resurrected. The info from my "November" post that you quoted was from November 2007!


----------



## dmharris (Dec 29, 2008)

Dave M said:


> Diane -
> 
> This is an old thread from 2007 that has been resurrected. The info from my "November" post that you quoted was from November 2007!


 

Yes, I realized that as I purused the thread and upon noticing the thread was being reactivated, I thought the current dates that the program spanned would be helpful to those looking at using this year's MegaBonus opportunity.


----------

